
Why Some Americans Won’t Move, Even for a Higher Salary - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/05/moving-location-new-city-how-much-cost-mobile-rooted-stuck/590521/
======
downrightmike
Casually mentions economic crisis, then they go on to say people don't move
because they like their communities, and then proceed to describe the economic
crisis. People would move if there was a zero percent chance that they
wouldn't end up living in a van. The issue is insecurity, caused by the
economic crisis.

